
Ask HN: Indian Fast Food Feedback - pujitm
I love Indian food, but as a founder&#x2F;software engineer, I hate waiting at restaurants, and I don&#x27;t have the time&#x2F;desire to cook it myself.<p>I was working late a few nights ago on my B2B SaaS tool, and I felt pretty frustrated because I couldn&#x27;t find any Indian fast food near me (except for some overpriced restaurants via DoorDash), so I want to change that by building an Indian fast food chain [0].<p>I&#x27;d appreciate your feedback and commentary, especially on whether this is actually desirable.<p>Also, if you&#x27;re feeling super gracious, could you help me with 5 short questions [1]?<p>[0] Landing Page: [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fast-food-a3b73e.webflow.io&#x2F;](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fast-food-a3b73e.webflow.io&#x2F;)<p>[1] Typeform: [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pujitmehrotra.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;hCedcx](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pujitmehrotra.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;hCedcx)
======
namuol
(Heads up: I came here because I have alerts for when Webflow is mentioned in
HN [I work there])

I think the idea has a lot of potential. I love how short your "menu" is. I
would absolutely love more Indian options for fast food - did you consider a
pop up food truck to perfect the process before scaling?

Food business is hard business. Good luck!

